
Feedback on MVP please - rufrudrej
https://bimblehq.com
======
RichardHesketh
Very nice to look at, love the name (very British/English), and a good, simple
concept.

To me it's probably not an MVP until it has search or 'near me' functionality.

Nice to have later would be social integrations to help you find things
friends (of friends) etc. have posted.

Thanks for sharing.

------
Phithagoras
This might geet more attention as a Show HN.

Good luck!

